# Smokey Joe's - Special Night, Oliva Event!



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Who's up for it? 

John, if you drive down to my house we can carpool.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

If I weren't hosting a cigar event myself, I'd totally be there!!!

Take Pics!!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I won't make it.
I'll be working the 4th, 5th and 6th.
I need to pay for last Saturdays madness.

Have a great time.
Ken


----------



## rick226 (Jun 25, 2008)

Going to go,if I stayawake .Work @ 0330..


----------



## Hexnut-cl (Jun 12, 2008)

My first "event" and my bday! :tu Can sig others attend? i'm there either way!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I think I shall attend. :tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I think I shall attend. :tu


Sad to say I'll be a no show...Joe if you do attend give them hell about the whacking of the Bold Ole line!!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Sad to say I'll be a no show...Joe if you do attend give them hell about the whacking of the Bold Ole line!!


I've been eye balling that Bold that you sent me.
So when I try it and get hooked, does it mean you are gonna be my only source? You Pusher

Hope everyone has a great and safe 4th.
Ken


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

So how was it?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

No one seemed to be on board, and I had just smoked two lonely cigars all by myself there on Tuesday -  - so I didn't go.

I'll see y'all turkeyz there this coming Tue though. :ss


----------



## Hexnut-cl (Jun 12, 2008)

Oliva rep had some deals. Buy a box and get free shirt, hat or ashtray as well as a 7 oliva sampler they have on CI and C.com for 25-35.00 thrown in for free. Picked up a box of Series G Robusto Cameroon wrap for 81.00.
First time there so didnt know anyone but it was pretty crowded...fun


----------

